# Petco vs Petsmart: Which is generally cheaper?



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

im tired of doing comparison shopping... need a poll to settle this once and for all!


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

we don't have a Petco in my area, but I go to Pet Supplies Plus, they beat Petsmart on everything across the board by 10-20%, better selection too. I'm not too fond of Petsmart at all. :x


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

Ironically enough, the Petcos around here are kinda yucko, the Petsmarts are much nicer. However, I go to Pet Club (a local Bay Area discount chain) and things are much cheaper than at the Petco & Petsmart (i.e. 1 nutro pouch at Petco/smart = ~50-60 cents. 1 nutro pouch at Pet club = 37 cents, 25 cents when on sale.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I've only been to Petco a few times and I was unimpressed. They didn't have the parts I needed for my turtles filter and something else I was looking for (can't remember). I generally shop at petsmart. It seems like they have a larger selection for all my animals. I also go to pet supplies plus. I actually thoguht they seemed to be more expensive. I know when I was buying dry cat food. They were almost $2.00 more on the big bag. They also were $25.00 more on the new filter I got for my tank.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Around here, Petsmart is cheaper, hands (or paws) down. 8)


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

In the whole DC/VA/MD area and PA Petsmart is cheaper.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

PetsMart has generally been cheaper and better kept around these parts than Petco. Like Brite, I also do the bulk of my shopping at Pet Club, which is almost unbeatable for prices. They started stocking Wellness, Solid Gold, and Paul Newmans, and I asked them to look into stocking Chicken Soup.


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

Woo hoo, I hope they look into getting Chicken


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

Woo hoo! I hope they can get chicken soup, so that I don't have to constantly go elsewhere to find it... one-stop shopping would be the best!


----------



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

We have Petco and PetSmart here. I also find Petco to be a dirty store and not as much to choose from and quality is poor. Hardly ever go to Petco so don't know how the prices compare. PetSmart is my choice.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Hard to say. If you're looking for nice toys, then Petco. If for cheap everyday stuff, then PetSmart. I prefer Petsmart, their stores are cleaner. If Petco is running a good sale on food, i'll pick it up there... it all depends on what's in your area.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

As long as the price difference isn't huge, I'll always go to a locally owned small business. They're _much_ friendlier, more knowledgable, and take better care of their fish, gerbils, reptiles, etc.

If the good service and friendly faces mean I have to pay an extra 30 cents for cat litter, or 5 cents more for a pouch of Nutro, then so be it.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I like our PetCo staff and selection MUCH better, however petsmart is WAY cheaper for food..


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

The only thing I've purchased at PetSmart (because it's quite a bit out of the way) is Everclean litter which was almost $4 cheaper per box. But now I use PetCo's bulk litter which is what Barnaby likes.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

You don't know how lucky you are!!! I live in Hawaii and we do not have either. All we have are small privately owned pet shops. There is a chain called Pet Discount but I've found them to be just like the other small pet shops. I'm currently trying to find a whole sale store to buy from. I've been doing some research online but have found that the shipping all the way out her cancels out the savings.
I suppose living in paradise has a downside for my babies.


----------

